# Which land snails are legal to ship into the USA?



## snailies3 (Mar 29, 2013)

I have a friend in the USA who wants me to ship him some land snails, since ours have colorful shells. 
They are small, no bigger than an inch, and super easy to find here.
But I'm just curious as to if I will be allowed to ship them? I know the US customs has been strict in snail shipping before.


----------



## Tecstasy (Jan 14, 2013)

I don't think there are any you can.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I can't imagine the US letting anything through that is alive and isnt native on their soil already...


----------



## msjboy (May 2, 2011)

Did you recently read on the news about the evasive giant african snails now in florida...eats stucco and drywall, slime casuses car accidents...shells puncture tires....and so on.

Msjboy


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Nothing some garlic and butter wouldn't fix.


----------

